# How long without feeding? Months?



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Would like to know how long can shrimps survive without feeding (in a planted tank)?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would think until the algae ran out, then about a week or two after that.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They would probably eat dead plant matter and micro organisms that you and I can eat. I have a tank that I have not feed them in around two months, no visible algae and the shrimp population has grown.

They will eat any detrius they can find.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Pedro! Just want to be sure that they can survive without feeding for at least a month!! Ideal hobby for frequent traveller.


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

In a well-planted, aged tank, you really do not have to feed Cherries at all.

You will get quicker growth and faster breeding if they are well fed, but they will make do in a heavily planted tank just fine with no additional feeding at all.

Tom


----------

